# Thoughts of these 3 breeders



## Stanley2413 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi there! I am looking at breeders in New England (I have emailed more breeders than the three listed below, but they are not planning on having litters in the late spring/early summer) and was wondering if you guys have heard or had any experience with the following breeders. Any help would be Appreciated! Thanks! 

Alexander Poodles, NY 
Hidden treasure Farm CT ( I am a little unsure of because they don't do genetic testing, but I am keeping them in mind) 
Haute Pudel, MA


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently got a Spoo. I automatically eliminated anyone that did not do testing. I am not familiar with the breeders you mention because I was not looking for that color. I also emailed at least 20 breeders. A couple said they had black puppies available if you are interested I can go through my old emails. I did not follow up because we were looking for another color. I responded to someone earlier on the other breeding section with breeders who do other colors.

Without knowing anything about the breeders, I like that they do agility and one donates to the Guide Dog foundation, more because that means it is a calm trainable dog, I would think. See if other breeders (who do not currently have puppies available) have heard of them and know them. Also, ask to speak to some current owners of their puppies. Check the parents through OFFA.org


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would NEVER consider a Standard Poodle Breeder that didn't do health testing. Do you know how many ailments the Spoo has? Go to OFA to see the list of tests to be done. The amount of money it costs to fix a broken dog can be upwards of $10,000 or even death. So taking the extra time to research pedigrees & breeders is worth it. If you want to go with untested Spoo then go to a Rescue & get a dog needing a home.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

2dogs....Hear, Hear! You hit the nail on the head. Buy from a breeder that does health testing, or take your chances and get a rescue.


----------

